# Thoughts on metal detectors for logs



## Traitmark (Jun 6, 2011)

First time Post'er.
Any of you mill-heads have experience using a metal detector on logs? Suggestions on which brand / style is most effective, and whether they are capable of determining the depth of the metal?
Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm just using my White's detector....the one I usewhile looking for nuggets. Figured I already had it, why buy another.....

As far as knowing how 'deep' the item is?
Maybe if you cross-section the log you could get a better idea where the item is. But with most detectors you'll only be know that the 'target' is under the head.



Scott B


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 8, 2011)

I use my Fisher, same reason, I already have it. I can take the unit off the handle, it has a built in belt loop and a hand rip, so it's not so long, Joe.


----------



## Traitmark (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, I have a hobby metal detector (ground searching), so I'll probably use it.

If you find metal with the detector, do you simply start hogging out wood until you "hit gold"? ...does it depend on the size signature of the target?

I haven't purchased my mill yet, so I don't know what to expect. I'm trying to be as prepared as possible.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 8, 2011)

The mill I used to worked at just used a regular cheapy unit to look for more metal in logs that the headrig already hit. It didn't tell the depth of the metal. Basically you try to pinpoint the location as accurately as possible then cut a square around it. As small of a square as possible while ensuring you won't hit the metal. Then you can pound a wedge or maul-head inline with the grain, with a little work the square should pop out with the metal in it. I have LOTS of experience doing this, just for credibility :msp_thumbup:

Here's a picture of a log that had an insulator in it. Obviously the stain gives it away once it is opened up...


----------



## Southside (Jun 10, 2011)

You all ever find any gold nuggets with those metal detectors, just curious? Southside


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 11, 2011)

I heard this from an old sawyer once: " I have the best metal detector ever made for finding any metal in a log. It's the one with all the teeth !" I bought a metal detector shortly after getting my WM. It has paid for itself many times over, but it doesnt find everything that might ruin the blade. I have found rocks, glass, and even a ceramic insulator in logs. Haven't found cement yet, but figure it is just a matter of time. 
Sometimes on larger logs the detector doesn't find the metal because it was small and deep. You can't really detect as you saw because of the metal of the mill itself. You could unload the log to bare ground and check it, but that would waste a lot of time. I have been known to unload and check if I see that 'discolored stain' that tells me metal is close by.
Rick


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Southside said:


> You all ever find any gold nuggets with those metal detectors, just curious? Southside


 
Not in Arkansas....but I've found a little one up north! That was a fun day.




Scott B


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 12, 2011)

From what i've seen, a good metal detector will scan about 6 or 7" into a log. That helps but i wouldn't call it great.

I posted some milling picts on line and won a "wan style" detector, it won't even go that deep.

You can buy a detector made for the specific purpose of scanning logs, and i'm told it works VERY good. Last i saw, they cost close to $1,500.00...

Rob


----------



## 808transplant (Oct 4, 2011)

*Portable Metal Detector for Logs*

I found a portable metal detector from a catalog. The brand is RENS. It is awsome and has found nails that were 16 inches deep. Dont remember where I bought it, but I'll bet if you google RENS Metal detector is should pop up. Not cheap, but worth the money


----------

